# Cat is missing and Im not coping



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Is anyone able to help me? My beloved cat, Pickles went missing 2 weeks ago. Ive done all the usual things to find a cat but had no sightings. Ive looked everywhere for him but nothing. 
He was 7 years and my best friend. Im really struggling without him. I really miss him around the house. It breaks my heart thinking i never got the chance to say goodbye. I dont sleep well, barely eat and all my time is consumed looking on FB search groups. 
I need some emotional support. Im planning on counselling and have called a bereavement number. But im still struggling. Is there anyone on here that has been through the same?? How did you cope? Thanks x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Chop Suey - I am so sorry to hear Pickles is missing. Is he neutered? And microchipped?

Is there a chance a neighbour could have taken him in?

Are you a member of your local community network called "Nextdoor"? I have known a number of cats who have been reunited with owners through that group. The members are very kind and helpful. If you join and post a couple of photos of your cat in the appropriate section people will keep a look out for him.

https://nextdoor.co.uk/

Please don't give up hope - there is still time for him to come home. x


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

I know how you feel. Its so hard.
please don't give up. He might be staying with someone who found him. He may have climbed on the back of a lorry and maybe curled up on someone's lap. Is he microchipped?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Chop Suey said:


> Is anyone able to help me? My beloved cat, Pickles went missing 2 weeks ago. Ive done all the usual things to find a cat but had no sightings. Ive looked everywhere for him but nothing.
> He was 7 years and my best friend. Im really struggling without him. I really miss him around the house. It breaks my heart thinking i never got the chance to say goodbye. I dont sleep well, barely eat and all my time is consumed looking on FB search groups.
> I need some emotional support. Im planning on counselling and have called a bereavement number. But im still struggling. Is there anyone on here that has been through the same?? How did you cope? Thanks x


So sorry to hear this @Chop Suey. It's far too early to give up and think the worst. I belong to several lost and found pet groups that email me daily with information on lost and found pets and most days there is news of another lost cat reunited with their owner. Quite often the cat is found later than two weeks and they are often found closer than you think. Keep advertising everywhere. I love the name Pickles and had a cat called Pickles myself years ago and like yours, very special indeed. Pickles would not want you to be ill over him and you need as much energy as possible for your search. Be positive. Have you a photo of Pickles on here? Could you say which county he was lost in, so more of us can help look too?


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Your msgs give me some hope.

So Pickles is a 7 yr old chipped neutered tabby cat. Really timid with strangers and any noise really. However, hes a hunter. Hes pretty confident at night with catching mice, squirrels etc. But i would say his hunting has reduced in the last couple of years. In the daytime he generally sleeps and pops out for the toilet. 

On 1st Dec afternoon, me and my family went out for a few hours. When we came back (by 6.30pm) he had gone. By 9 i was checking for him in the garden and no sign of him.

Ive leafleted the estate im on and no sightings of him. Asked neighbours to check garages etc twice. Thankfully no main roads where im on so not convinced hes been hit. Tbh hes so scared of any noise I just cant imagine him being anywhere near a car. I was hoping someone had taken him in but not heard anything back from my leaflets or posters.

We're in Lancashire, uk. Im struggling to get onto nextdoor.co.uk as I'm in a newish house. Ill contact them today though and sort it.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear about Pickles, fingers crossed he's home safe and sound soon. Is there a local Facebook group for lost and found pets you could post on?


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Jojomomo said:


> Sorry to hear about Pickles, fingers crossed he's home safe and sound soon. Is there a local Facebook group for lost and found pets you could post on?


Yea hes on them all thanks. Ive been obsessively checking them all day, everyday


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm sure you have done this already, but have you contacted all your local (say within a 5 mile radius) vets and animal shelters ?

As others have said it's still early days - we often hear of cats being reunited after having been missing for several months.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Chop Suey: Really sorry to hear your cat is missing; but I would really emphasise that even though it's out of character and very worrying for you, many cats have returned home (or been found) after a much longer absence. Mine was gone five months but he's here now! He had escaped via the window (second floor, if you like) and obviously didn't realise that the cat flap was his way back in, as he had never been out or used it. He was new, unchipped and unneutered as I'd only had him a couple of weeks and wanted him to settle before I carted him off to the vet. Keep trying Nextdoor, there are some very helpful people on there - ask a friend/neighbour maybe if you can ''borrow'' their address while you are looking. Does Pickles have a microchip?


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Bertie'sMum said:


> I'm sure you have done this already, but have you contacted all your local (say within a 5 mile radius) vets and animal shelters ?
> 
> As others have said it's still early days - we often hear of cats being reunited after having been missing for several months.


Yea i contacted the local vets. They said they would always scan first anyway. Hes registered as missing and my mobile is on the chip. Also contacted council if his body has been removed from a road but nothing reported. I need to contact them again though i thinl


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Calvine said:


> @Chop Suey: Really sorry to hear your cat is missing; but I would really emphasise that even though it's out of character and very worrying for you, many cats have returned home (or been found) after a much longer absence. Mine was gone five months but he's here now! He had escaped via the window (second floor, if you like) and obviously didn't realise that the cat flap was his way back in, as he had never been out or used it. He was new, unchipped and unneutered as I'd only had him a couple of weeks and wanted him to settle before I carted him off to the vet. Keep trying Nextdoor, there are some very helpful people on there - ask a friend/neighbour maybe if you can ''borrow'' their address while you are looking. Does Pickles have a microchip?


 Wow! 5 months! Thats crazy. How did you get him back? Pickles is chipped. Wish i just had some clue to what happened. If he vanished in the night, i would almost certainly think he was attacked or injured. But in the daytime? Its just strange. Ive knocked on so many doors and asked but nobody has seen him. I do wonder sometimes if he went somewhere to pass away quietly but he was so well the day he went missing. We had no concerns that he was unwell. He ate his food as normal that morning and pottering around the house as normal too.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

He could've just got locked in someone's shed, maybe when they were getting out their Christmas tree? It happens alot in the summer when people are in and out of their garden sheds more often. I would knock on all neighbours doors both sides, or put leaflets through at least, asking them to please check their sheds. Cats have survived a few weeks after being shut in, so long as they can get a drop of water, but it's best to get him out asap of course.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Chop Suey said:


> How did you get him back?


Silly thing was literally a few hundred yards away, within sight of mine. My place is surrounded by trees, so even looking thro' a top window, I could not see anything. Because he was new and hardly knew me, he didn't come out of hiding when I went round calling an rattling food; so not until the end of the year when the trees were bare, I looked out and saw this little tabby sitting on a neighbour's upstairs window sill. I rang him and asked if the cat had a white spot n his chest and he said yes, he went in at night and stole Ginnie's (his cat's) food. I found it odd that he knew how to use one cat flap but not the one he needed. He was so hungry that he wasn't hard to catch.
Here's another missing for five months, owner just spotted him one day on her way home, I recall, and never knew where he had been! So don't give up yet!!

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads...issing-5-months.447796/page-9#post-1064881183


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Don’t lose hope! Cats can go missing for weeks even months! It just takes one person to notice and get him to the vet to check his chip. Have you posted on Facebook? Let your postman know as they are out early and that’s when he’s most likely to be spotted when it’s quiet. 
Renew any posters. 
Keeping everything crossed. xxx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks everyone. Just went walking around and posted even more leaflets. Went to local GP surgery too and they have kindly put a poster up. Its so disheartening when there's just no sign of him at all. Ive had 3 people contact me in the last 2 weeks. One was just a mum saying her friends daughter saw A cat- hardly a reliable sighting at all. 

I cant help but feel the worst has happened. Either fox got him or he injured himself and passed somewhere and we just cant find his body. Makes me incredibly sad that his life ended this way. Wish i could have been at home that day and kept him safe with me.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

There is a lot of delivery vans around at the moment, is it possible he could have jumped into the back? In which case he may have been driven out of the area so you may have to widen your search... So sorry I don’t want to worry you further but it’s a thought!


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Pickles is way too timid to be anywhere near a van. If i turn my car engine on on our drive hes pegs it through the catflap back into the house. Hes so afraid of any noise. I always found it odd as he's such a confident hunter.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Chop Suey said:


> Thanks everyone. Just went walking around and posted even more leaflets. Went to local GP surgery too and they have kindly put a poster up. Its so disheartening when there's just no sign of him at all. Ive had 3 people contact me in the last 2 weeks. One was just a mum saying her friends daughter saw A cat- hardly a reliable sighting at all.
> 
> I cant help but feel the worst has happened. Either fox got him or he injured himself and passed somewhere and we just cant find his body. Makes me incredibly sad that his life ended this way. Wish i could have been at home that day and kept him safe with me.


Please don't think the worst! If he was involved in an RTA the council should scan him before disposing of his body. I really do think he's hiding and lying low if he's wandered out of his territory. Don't give up your search. Praying for his safe return.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Chop Suey said:


> Thanks everyone. Your msgs give me some hope.
> 
> So Pickles is a 7 yr old chipped neutered tabby cat. Really timid with strangers and any noise really. However, hes a hunter. Hes pretty confident at night with catching mice, squirrels etc. But i would say his hunting has reduced in the last couple of years. In the daytime he generally sleeps and pops out for the toilet.
> 
> ...


Pickles is easily recognisable, that's good. I can't see him on the Pets Reunited lost & found website, (but saw him under lost, on another). Could you add him to Pets Reunited?
Edit: I can't see him on National Pet Register either?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Chop Suey said:


> I'm in a newish house


Thinking about this:
a) is it possible he's gone back to the old home if it is quite near, and
b) did you remember to update his microchip details?

Just a thought.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Soozi said:


> Renew any posters.


Absolutely: make sure some miserable arse hasn't gone round either taking them down, or burning out the phone numbers, as happened when I put a load of posters up!!.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Calvine said:


> Thinking about this:
> a) is it possible he's gone back to the old home if it is quite near, and
> b) did you remember to update his microchip details?
> 
> Just a thought.


We moved 2.5 years ago. Hes completely settled here. In fact when we moved into our current house, we didn't keep him in for 2 weeks. We let him out the first day! He was a wiz! Learnt his territory so quick. Thats why I'm baffled that something happened to him. I always thought he knew how to look after himself.

His chip has my number on but not new address. But company said the phone number is the first line of contact anyway. But yea i need to fill in new address form.

Honestly from the bottom of my heart thanks for your replies. I havent cried (yet) today and i think its cos ive had support from here...


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Calvine said:


> Absolutely: make sure some miserable arse hasn't gone round either taking them down, or burning out the phone numbers, as happened when I put a load of posters up!!.


Thankfully we're in a nice area and no one has done that. Everyone i have spoken to have been so nice and all said they have been looking for him. Which makes me even sadder really.


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm also in Lancashire (Darwen), not that it helps you at all, but I really hope that Pickles turns up safe and sound x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

DolomiTTe said:


> I'm also in Lancashire (Darwen), not that it helps you at all, but I really hope that Pickles turns up safe and sound x


Aw...im from Darwen too! Small world. But i live in Whittle-le-woods now. Ive grown up with so many cats in Darwen. i use to live near Boldventure Park and darwen moors and have never had a cat go missing. With all the woodland you would imagine there would be so many potential predators. So this just has me stumped.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

TriTri said:


> Pickles is easily recognisable, that's good. I can't see him on the Pets Reunited lost & found website, (but saw him under lost, on another). Could you add him to Pets Reunited?
> Edit: I can't see him on National Pet Register either?


Il look into it now.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I would also try putting a colour photo of him in your local paper. I did this and my Boy was found in the next village 6 weeks later. Dont know how he got there as there is a main dual carriage way between the two villages. Never give up.
Hopefully soon he will turn up. xx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

jill3 said:


> I would also try putting a colour photo of him in your local paper. I did this and my Boy was found in the next village 6 weeks later. Dont know how he got there as there is a main dual carriage way between the two villages. Never give up.
> Hopefully soon he will turn up. xx


Thats amazing! And gives me hope. Did your cat go missing in the day? Did you have any idea why he disappeared in the first place? Were you actively looking for him for the 6 weeks? And did you get any potential sightings of him beforehand? Sorry for all the questions, my brain is overdrive at the moment.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Chop Suey said:


> Thats amazing! And gives me hope. Did your cat go missing in the day? Did you have any idea why he disappeared in the first place? Were you actively looking for him for the 6 weeks? And did you get any potential sightings of him beforehand? Sorry for all the questions, my brain is overdrive at the moment.


Yes he went out early in the morning and never came home that night. we did not have any idea why he went as he was always close by.
For 6 weeks I never slept or ate much I was in a right state. I put about 500 leaflets through doors and went all round villages knocking on doors. Put adverts in the paper. Poster on my car. we had lots of sighting but when we got there they were ginger cats and not a cream British short hair.
But a lady who found him knew what a British short hair was and that's how we found him.
The cat is on my profile. 
Sadly a lost him a year later to a blood clot.
Never got over the loss.

I really do pray you find you Baby.
Sending Hugs xx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

jill3 said:


> Yes he went out early in the morning and never came home that night. we did not have any idea why he went as he was always close by.
> For 6 weeks I never slept or ate much I was in a right state. I put about 500 leaflets through doors and went all round villages knocking on doors. Put adverts in the paper. Poster on my car. we had lots of sighting but when we got there they were ginger cats and not a cream British short hair.
> But a lady who found him knew what a British short hair was and that's how we found him.
> The cat is on my profile.
> ...


Oh im so sorry to hear he passed and Im sorry to ask you so many questions about him too. Cats are just so precious. I was only telling my 5 year old son days before Pickles went missing that Pickles was my best friend. He was always by my side at home. If he could hear me chatting in the house, he would always come to find me.

Honestly thank you for your reply. Reading these msgs helps me get some sleep at night x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

TriTri said:


> Pickles is easily recognisable, that's good. I can't see him on the Pets Reunited lost & found website, (but saw him under lost, on another). Could you add him to Pets Reunited?
> Edit: I can't see him on National Pet Register either?


Just registered him on all the sites you've mentioned. Feels good still being able to do something. Otherwise, my mind goes down this spiral of negative things that could have happened.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sending lots of positive vibes @Chop Suey - for Pickles speedy return home.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Chop Suey said:


> Just registered him on all the sites you've mentioned. Feels good still being able to do something. Otherwise, my mind goes down this spiral of negative things that could have happened.


One of my cats got shut in a next door neighbours' shed one summer's day and the very next day in the shed of my other next door neighbour. People don't always look when they say they will and don't always have a good look, so could you ask your neighbours either side of you (at minimum) to check their sheds and garages whilst you are there with them? A quick open of the door may not give a cat a long enough chance to come out, especially if she's hiding amongst things, or made herself a bed inside, so you could follow them & call Pickles name out, whilst trying to slow down the procedure?


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

TriTri said:


> One of my cats got shut in a next door neighbours' shed one summer's day and the very next day in the shed of my other next door neighbour. People don't always look when they say they will and don't always have a good look, so could you ask your neighbours either side of you (at minimum) to check their sheds and garages whilst you are there with them? A quick open of the door may not give a cat a long enough chance to come out, especially if she's hiding amongst things, or made herself a bed inside, so you could follow them & call Pickles name out, whilst trying to slow down the procedure?


Thanks for this advice. We've checked the closest houses sadly. I really was hoping this would be the case. I honestly dont think he would even go into someone elses garage etc. Hes always quite jumpy even in ours...he just doesnt like any unfamiliar areas. Thats why this is all so strange. 
Miss him so much. Wish i could just have him back cuddling up to me on the sofa again


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Struggling today. Its so cold and windy outside. How could he survive in this weather? Not heard anything from my leaflets, posters, or facebook adverts. Feel so upset and depressed. How could such a beautiful innocent life be taken away like this? He was so loving and affectionate. I miss him here with me. Been crying most the afternoon....


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't give up hope, cats can survive longer than you think in the cold with their thick fur coats to keep them warm. I once had a very nervous female cat who still managed to get shut in next door's garage, but luckily she ran out after our neighbour checked for about the 5th time...!! If a cat is scared of strangers, it can keep them safer outdoors but that doesn't mean they wouldnt explore a new place. If it didn't smell of other animals, they still might explore and find themselves shut in. But some cats still return home, even months or years after they went missing!! Was he microchipped? Someone still might be feeding him if he got lost and he may now be warm and cosy being cared for.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

He may not be outside at all. It's quite possible, even likely, someone has taken him in. Have you searched and posted in your old neighborhood? The shelters there, the vets there, on the streets, any social media there. And everywhere in between?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Chop Suey said:


> Struggling today. Its so cold and windy outside. How could he survive in this weather? Not heard anything from my leaflets, posters, or facebook adverts. Feel so upset and depressed. How could such a beautiful innocent life be taken away like this? He was so loving and affectionate. I miss him here with me. Been crying most the afternoon....


Come on now Chop Suey, be positive. I found one of my cats many years ago. She was howling, hungry (and Ill) and I took her in, thinking she would soon be returned to her previous home. I spent hundreds of hours looking on lost and found websites, advertising her and knocking doors etc, but nothing yet. I still look today, as she could have travelled in someone's vehicle from far away. But she is warm and snug tonight and much loved. There's nothing to say Pickles isn't doing just the same right now. There is nothing to say you won't see him again, nothing. Ring all the local vets and animal rescue shelters once a week, to keep Pickles fresh in their mind. Check out the pictures of any future cats up for rehoming. Pickles has very distinctive markings, making him easier to recognise. As the very wise Treaclesmum has said, Pickles has a lovely warm fur coat on too..... not to mention 9 lives.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Chop Suey said:


> I honestly dont think he would even go into someone elses garage etc. Hes always quite jumpy


I always said this about Luther, a very nervous ex-feral of ours, until I found out that he visited an Italian family two doors away regularly. She actually invited me in to see him sitting on the settee next to her husband  and informed me that normally he comes alone, but sometimes he brings his grey and white friend - watch this. She went to the back door and flashed the security light a couple of times and in walked another of mine!! I knew that the grey one was bold as brass, but, like you, never thought that Luther would visit the neighbours. They had even given him an Italian name!


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks all. This is just incredibly hard. Its a constant battle in my head of whether he's alive or dead. Ive leafleted to all the estate I'm on and no one has seen him. Do people really take a cat in and not think of trying to get it scanned? I would love this to be the case. If he was safe and being fed, i would just feel so relieved. It just makes me so sad that to think he could be out there freezing and hungry. Im in a newbuild house so think most people who find a hungry cat in their garden would think its unusual anyway. 

My neighbours are all lovely and we're on a WhatsApp group anyway. Many of them even have cats so i know they will have searched properly. There is an empty house near us and we've even been able to get into it and search. Hes definitely not in there. I was worried that a fox got to him but there are two houses not too far away from us who keep geese and hens outside and both have told me that they have never had an issue with foxes. 

I have been getting really paranoid though. A couple of houses that i knocked on the door werent that friendly or forthcoming. So i just think the worst about them and that they have him. But the reality is not everyone feels comfortable speaking to strangers or have their own issues their dealing with or just dont understand the loss of a pet.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Calvine said:


> I always said this about Luther, a very nervous ex-feral of ours, until I found out that he visited an Italian family two doors away regularly. She actually invited me in to see him sitting on the settee next to her husband Cat) and informed me that normally he comes alone, but sometimes he brings his grey and white friend - watch this. She went to the back door and flashed the security light a couple of times and in walked another of mine!! I knew that the grey one was bold as brass, but, like you, never thought that Luther would visit the neighbours. They had even given him an Italian name!


Aw bless. Cats arent loyal i know. I do think even though Pickles is so so timid he would probably go into a home that fed him, unless they had a dog or loud children. Hes got a big appetite and always on our kitchen tops with his face in pots and pans when he can. But where could he have gone?? Ive posted leaflets everwhere near us. Unless, someone has ignored it and decided to keep him but surely not? I live in a lovely residential area, very quiet with lots of dog walkers. Everyone i bump into and ask about Pickles say they've kept my leaflet safe and have been looking out for him.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Chop Suey said:


> Do people really take a cat in and not think of trying to get it scanned?


Yes, they would. In fact I've taken a stray cat to a vet because it had an abscess and have had to say to the vet that it would be an idea to scan it, even tho' I made it clear the cat was a stray. They would have chipped him without checking if he already had a chip.

ETA: If someone is feeding him, they will not pay for a cat sitter if they go away at Christmas so he may reappear then. My Maggie was fed by someone for years, despite chip and a collar which I put on her so they knew she was not a stray. For years she only came home in the school holidays, no kidding! Either she hated children or they were possibly teachers who went away a lot in their long holidays. I never knew. Eventually one day she came home minus her collar and never disappeared again! But yes, she would be off for weeks at a time, obviously fed and happy. I used to say to my son, half-term next week, Maggie will be back, sure enough she was. She's the tabby on my avatar.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Chop Suey don't give up hope and he hope he returns to you soon. I know how you feel as Jiggs in my profile picture went missing for 21 days several years ago and that's how I ended up joining this forum.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@Gallifreyangirl Do you mind telling me what happened to your cat when he/she went missing?


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Don't give up hope. My friend's cat went missing for several weeks and came back. He was a nervous cat too, and she had no idea what happened to him! He did come back thinner, but not as thin as he would have been if he'd not eaten for weeks, so she suspected he got taken in.
In the cold, he might have wandered into a warm house with a little old lady or kind family who are feeding him. Cats are opportunists!

I don't know if you've read this thread, but it's worth a read for some good tips: https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/advice-on-looking-for-your-lost-missing-cat.26339/


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really do feel for you. Have you rang the council up? I know it's not a nice thought and making the call is difficult but it might put your mind at rest if they have not picked one up.
It's ruling out certain things.
My Boy when we found him 6 weeks later was he was just as heavy. Cats are very good at surviving. They will shelter from the cold and Hunt and go through cat flaps pinching food.

Hoping soon he will return to you xx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@jill3 
The council have Pickles details and my number but yea i guess I should call again and check. Ill have to get my husband to call as I'll just be a mess doing it. Even the thought of it makes me feel sick.

Contacted someone on fb today who found her cat after 8 weeks. She said it was via her sharing on FB that got her cat back.

Felt a bit better today after reading everyone's replies on here. It honestly keeps me going. I keep reading them when im feeling despair (which is most the time tbh!).


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@Jackie C 
It is my cats personality thats stressing me tbh. I have another cat at home, who i know for a fact would be straight into the first house she could find if she got lost. Pickles such a nervous boy. But it gives me relief knowing your friends cat was the same and made it back ok x


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Only just caught up with this thread. So sorry to hear that Pickles hasn't come home yet. Don't give up hope he is out there somewhere. Hope for good news soon xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Chop Suey said:


> @Gallifreyangirl Do you mind telling me what happened to your cat when he/she went missing?


The fact is, as often as not you never know where they have been or with whom! I remember this with @Krystal*85 - fairly sure she was just walking home from work, having almost given up hope of finding (?Eddie?) and he just appeared. He was quite fit and well, but she never did find out what he had been up to, tho' I think she had recently moved house and that was the reason for his disappearance. I am guessing he is still well and happy with her.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@Calvine sorry i didnt word my question properly. I meant how did they get the cat back when he/she went missing? How did they look for the cat etc. These are the stories that give me hope.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Calvine said:


> The fact is, as often as not you never know where they have been or with whom! I remember this with @Krystal*85 - fairly sure she was just walking home from work, having almost given up hope of finding (?Eddie?) and he just appeared. He was quite fit and well, but she never did find out what he had been up to, tho' I think she had recently moved house and that was the reason for his disappearance. I am guessing he is still well and happy with her.


Yes it was Eddie I think, I'm sure she checked in not long ago unless my mind is playing tricks.

@Chop Suey I really hope you hear something soon. The not knowing is agony I know.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Yea i love the story about Eddie. My story is different though. Pickles has been in my current house for 2.5 years. Confident hunter, he knows the area well and had a hunting area next door where there is an empty bungalow. He went missing on a sunday afternoon- at a time that he is normally fast asleep. Hes so timid with any noise or strangers so he really only stays in our garden or this empty house&garden next door. The bungalow has been checked multiple times by lots of people and all the garden checked. No sign of him at all. I just don't get it. Even if he saw a fox, im pretty confident he would know how to handle himself. Hes so quick, he catches squirrels! If he injured himself surely i could have found him? I literally looked all around my house the night he went and the next morning. 

This unknown is slowly eating me up. I feel like i know my cat well (had him for 7years) so i just cant understand what could have happened. I miss him so much and im worried I won't ever get over this. Everthing in my house and garden just remind me of him.


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

@Chop Suey we had come home one day from work and Jiggs had gone missing during the day on a Thursday as we had seen him that morning. He normally waits behind the door for you when you get home or you hear a thump when he comes down of the bed. Putting together the information we had for sightings and calls we believe he had gone round the corner to neighbours garage which had a cardboard box in it and they didn't know he got locked in. When they finally opened the garage he run and got lost out of his territory. He came back a lot thinner 22 days later. We believe as we had followed all the sightings we had he had found our scent and managed to get home. We walked to the sightings and then back home as recommended by a lady at cat's protection. He doesn't wonder as far these days thankfully.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

My girl went missing for 6 weeks. She was microchipped. Turned out a neighbour had her a few doors down. Apparently my cat had been hanging about over a period of months (she would be at mine at night but pop round to them during the day). The neighbour decided to lock her in their house permanently. Eventually when my cat insisting on being let out again became too annoying she decided to rehomed my cat. Luckily she took her to the vet who scanned her fir a microchip and gave me a call with the good news.

The neighbour had ignored all the posters and notes through the door I had made throughout the neighbourhood including her houseand hadn't even thought to check for a chip. She just assumed she was a stray and started feeding her.

Strange thing was that my cat hated other cats but apparently decided to tolerate the neighbours cats when she visited which was completely out of character.

Dont give up hope. It is very likely that a neighbour is feeding her. She may appear timid but cats are smart and know how to get resource such as food and shelter when they need to.

Cats also can "forget" where they call home. Their feral instincts can take over. My girl used to love being out and about during the summer and if I didnt go and fetch her back from her outdoor hunting and resting places would have happily stayed out for weeks.

Cats can also become wary if familiar things in out of context places so wont neccesarily come back to an owner if they arent in the normal context if thei own home.

Read Krystal85 story about how her cat came to be found. She was missing for a long time in similar circumstances to yours.

Things to try....

Actually go and speak to neighbours and ask them to check sheds etc whilst you wait. A little gift (a few choccies) may encourage helpfulness. Dont just rely on people having to contact you. Many people forget or dont care about notes through the letter box and people may not see posters if they dont walk in their neighbourhood and just jump in the car.

Speak to dog walkers - local ones and companies walking dogs in the area. They may accidentally startle or flush out your hiding cat.

Put a poster on dog lost website. They do cats too. Under breed choose cat. Their local teams will put the word out.

Check on Gumtree and other buying and selling pages. Get your local radio to put a cat missing message out. Put list cat notices in pet shops supermarkets liable shops vets and anywhere else people gather.

Let your local post person and delivery drivers know.

Get the local.kids to look. Kids often like to play in areas cats may hide.

Borrow or buy a trail can and set it uo in areas where she may be. If you spot her borrow a trapping cage from your vet cats protection or other rescue. Bait with something smelly.

If you dont have many local cats you could try the trap anyway but check it frequently and released other pets and wildlife quickly especially if its cold. A camera on the trap will let you see what it is attracting.

Dont give up hope. Cats can survive well even when its cold outside.

Keep putting messages out and encourage people to keep an eye out on their christmas holidy walks.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Gallifreyangirl said:


> @Chop Suey we had come home one day from work and Jiggs had gone missing during the day on a Thursday as we had seen him that morning. He normally waits behind the door for you when you get home or you hear a thump when he comes down of the bed. Putting together the information we had for sightings and calls we believe he had gone round the corner to neighbours garage which had a cardboard box in it and they didn't know he got locked in. When they finally opened the garage he run and got lost out of his territory. He came back a lot thinner 22 days later. We believe as we had followed all the sightings we had he had found our scent and managed to get home. We walked to the sightings and then back home as recommended by a lady at cat's protection. He doesn't wonder as far these days thankfully.


Oh im so glad you got him back. I honestly love cats so much that i cant stand the idea of any cat being alone or hungry. Thank you for telling me your story


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@kittih that's crazy! 
My paranoia has got the better of me (think its the sleep deprivation) and i keep thinking neighbours may be doing this. But i have been at the same house for over 2 years with no concerns of my neighbours. I keep thinking what if Pickles went into someones garden for a wee or poo and angered the owner so they harmed him in some way. Feel stupid even writing it now. I live in a nice area so it does seem unlikely. 
And thanks for the info. Ill keep doing it all. Going to post more leaflets tmrw and put more posters up.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Chop Suey - excellent suggestions of things to do, from kittih. 

And you could contact Harvey's Army. They have had some amazing success reuniting lost pets with their owners.

http://harveysarmy.com/index.html#aboutus

Good luck.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Chop Suey said:


> @kittih that's crazy!
> My paranoia has got the better of me (think its the sleep deprivation) and i keep thinking neighbours may be doing this. But i have been at the same house for over 2 years with no concerns of my neighbours. I keep thinking what if Pickles went into someones garden for a wee or poo and angered the owner so they harmed him in some way. Feel stupid even writing it now. I live in a nice area so it does seem unlikely.
> And thanks for the info. Ill keep doing it all. Going to post more leaflets tmrw and put more posters up.


The neighbour that had my cat wasnt being malicious or unkind. She thought my cat was a stray and looking after her. She just didnt think about checking for a microchip.or that she might in fact have a home but being oportunistic like many cats are might enjoy spending time elsewhere too.

Please dont take my story as a suggestion that someone is keeping your cat deliberately or seeking to cause them.harm. The neighbour who took in my cat was a cat lover, lived about 6 houses down from.me and we also live in a nice neighbourhood.

We have a lot of people come to this forum saying they have a cat that visits them, is very shy or timid but happily eats food if they put it out for them in the garden and it therefore must be a stray. Why else would it be so timid and eager to eat food?

However plenty of owned cats can take advantage of an offered extra bowl of food or even a cosy sofa or duvet away from home if the opportunity presents and a certain wariness might just be because they dont know the human or their home.

Like my neighbour, they assume the cat is a stray and either try and adopt it or provide regular food and shelter such that the cat 'forgets' to go home. This is what happened to me. The neighbour had the best intentions if somewhat misguided.

So although it is scary and heartbreaking not knowing where they are there is a very high chance that they are perfectly fine, you just need to find each other again. So please dont worry. I know its difficult but I am.sure you will be reunited soon.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I am sure you will be reunited much sooner but have a read of @Krystal*85 's story.

Her boy was just living very close by out and about to skittish to come to her. As soon as she got him home he reverted to his normal friendly self - a good example of how cats associate us with safety but its related to context of where they are used to seeing us.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/my-cat-has-come-home-after-being-missing-5-months.447796/

Also not just for dogs. Use this to advertise your lost cat...

https://www.doglost.co.uk/


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

This is the generic advice for lost cats as posted on the dog lost website...
"Presume ALL outbuildings including empty houses checked THOROUGHLY at the time he went missing,as some cats will hide in or behind an object within, especially if timid. Check any decking too. Empty contents of the hoover onto the garden, as his scent will be there/ Put some tuna ,or warm chicken in his dish, and call him; night/early morning is best. Rattle some treats too. Place his UNWASHED blanket into a clean container, along with your scent too. Leave in the garden in sheltered spot, or hang on the washing line if dry; used towels too. Wipe his scent on your garden fences, gates, doors too; anything leading up to the garden. Try a squeaky toy as it may attract his attention. Just because you can`t see a cat, it doesn`t mean they aren`t around. Take a good walk around the area holding an object with his scent on, and rattle some Dreamies. Someone maybe feeding him. (Common problem). When it`s nightfall, and you are searching, use a strong torch as the light will reflect a cats eyes. Poster around the area, and post flyers through doors too. Ask around, especially with children, as they can be very observant where animals are concerned. Post in shops; post offices too. Hand out as many posters as you can; where, and when you can. Post LOST CAT ad in a National newspaper in case he has climbed into a vehicle. Ask family, friends, and neignbours to share as well as DL. Twitter too. "


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

And here is another succesfully tale of a lost cat being reunited.

Try and stay positive OP. Hope you are reunited soon.

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-escaped-from-cattery.494497/


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @Chop Suey - excellent suggestions of things to do, from kittih.
> 
> And you could contact Harvey's Army. They have had some amazing success reuniting lost pets with their owners.
> 
> ...


Yes harveys army have been great and shared my posts. Ive been overwhelmed by the kindness of strangers. Even on my walks, the people i have spoken to have been so sympathetic.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks @kittih . I know what you're saying, i just am in a bad place right now that i keep thinking the worst. My husband keeps telling me that im having irrational thoughts. But last week i knocked on the door of a house behind our house, there was a lady in the kitchen who looked straight at me but then didnt open the door. There could be a million reasons why she didn't open the door but obviously i became quite paranoid about her. I still am! I can see into her lounge from my house anyway so its unlikely shes going to have my cat anyway!

Whats baffled me with my story is how he got lost? How on a normal Sunday afternoon could lead to him being displaced? Did a fox get him? He regularly goes outside so this wasn't anything new to him. The stories on here are about cats that have just moved house or are indoor cats, or escaped from a cattery. This wasnt the case for Pickles.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Yesterday marked 3 weeks without Pickles


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Chop Suey said:


> Yesterday marked 3 weeks without Pickles


I'm sorry hun. I really hope he is safe and warm somewhere. x


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Chop Suey said:


> Thanks @kittih . I know what you're saying, i just am in a bad place right now that i keep thinking the worst. My husband keeps telling me that im having irrational thoughts. But last week i knocked on the door of a house behind our house, there was a lady in the kitchen who looked straight at me but then didnt open the door. There could be a million reasons why she didn't open the door but obviously i became quite paranoid about her. I still am! I can see into her lounge from my house anyway so its unlikely shes going to have my cat anyway!
> 
> Whats baffled me with my story is how he got lost? How on a normal Sunday afternoon could lead to him being displaced? Did a fox get him? He regularly goes outside so this wasn't anything new to him. The stories on here are about cats that have just moved house or are indoor cats, or escaped from a cattery. This wasnt the case for Pickles.


The most obvious answer to how he got lost at this time of year, is that he jumped in a delivery van. I reuinited one a couple of weeks ago that had done just that. Especially if it was food delivery (my own cat has been known to climb into the boots of neighbours cars to see what is in there that he can smell). The next stop could have been anywhere, and by this time he could have been quite panicked and lost all sense of direction, even if he is actually quite nearby. They are very resourceful though, so he easily could have found the local cat lover who puts food out for the strays, so be keeping himself well fed, and sheltering somewhere. Alternatively, you only need to look at facebook to see hundreds of found cat posts, where people have just taken in a 'stray', without any thought to getting him scanned for a chip, thinking they are doing the best thing by getting him out of the cold and keeping him fed. There are a lot of well intentioned people in the world, who could be keeping him safe, even if they aren't going about it the right way. Please hang on to that thought. Thoughts with you x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks @Orla 
Hes so timid with cars/noise/strangers that i just cant imagine him being anywhere near a delivery van. (I have another cat who definitely would go into a van though-and that would be my first thought if she ever went missing). 
My neighbour didnt even know Pickles existed as they haven't even seen him! Thats how timid he is. 
Do you not think a fox could have got him? People keep telling me that they dont but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Shrike (Jun 25, 2015)

A fox won't attack a healthy cat - its too risky for them as any injury may get infected and kill the fox later - they tend to find bin raiding a safer option. 
Hope Pickles turns up soon.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Chop Suey - a fox is unlikely to take on a fit young adult cat like Pickles. Vixens have been known to attack adult cats when the vixen has cubs to protect, but it is the wrong time of year for cubs. And foxes have been known to attack kittens or elderly frail cats.

Do you see foxes regularly in your area?


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@chillminx @Shrike
Ive literally shed a tear reading your posts. Pickles is an adult healthy cat who regularly hunted in the night. Ive never seen a fox near us but like i say there is some empty land next to my house where Pickles goes and hunts in (as do other cats). Ive become so negative that ive convinced myself a fox must have been in there. Ive looked in all of this land regularly and no sign of him or his body. He vanished in the afternoon so i know this is not typical of when a fox would come out either.
Thanks for telling me this. Its what I need to hear.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

My two used to ''gang up'' and chase the local foxes out of the garden!


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh thats good to know! I know Pickles must have come across foxes before but obviously it plays on my mind. We use to live next to some woodland in our previous house when he was younger and he would vanish for hours hunting. I use to hate it cos he would bring half dead animals into the house. Once he brought a live squirrel in! Was horrible. Think we managed to save the squirrel though.


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

If I were you I would go out early in the morning, say 7 or 8 when the birds are awake, you mentioned spare land where pickles liked to hunt. I read this tip about looking for lost cats by listening to the birds, and i have actually been able to see where my cats are in the field behind me by watching the birds.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@moomoowawa 
Planning another walk 5-6am xmas day! Going with the husband as i get too scared doing it. Really hope we can find him. Thanks for your advice x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thinking of you. Don’t forget to look under the parked cars, whilst you are out. Xx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

A belated Happy Christmas to all of you who celebrate it

Thank you to all of you who have supported me on this journey. The journey continues sadly.

Missing Pickles sitting on my lap every night. He would wait for me every evening on the sofa....just looking at me...he would always wait for an invite first. As soon as i gave him the nod, or the hand gesture, he would nuzzle up to me and dribble to his hearts content! Isnt it funny how much you miss those little things?


----------



## DolomiTTe (Jan 17, 2019)

I'm just popping in to see if Pickles has turned up - I'm so so sorry there's still no news. I was so hoping he'd be back home with you for Christmas, please don't give up hope. Going for the early morning walks sounds like a good idea, I hope he hears and finds you. Have you got some binoculars? No good for the early morning walks in the dark unless they have night vision, but perhaps useful for scanning the neighbourhood (back gardens etc) from your upstairs windows.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Chopsuey family, saw this in a paper this morning, thought of your missing pickles. Hope the photo is an encouragement. X


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

DolomiTTe said:


> I'm just popping in to see if Pickles has turned up - I'm so so sorry there's still no news. I was so hoping he'd be back home with you for Christmas, please don't give up hope. Going for the early morning walks sounds like a good idea, I hope he hears and finds you. Have you got some binoculars? No good for the early morning walks in the dark unless they have night vision, but perhaps useful for scanning the neighbourhood (back gardens etc) from your upstairs windows.


Thanks for checking in on me. No news sadly. I honestly cant bring myself to look out of my windows. Just brings back memories of seeing him sat on the fences. Im pathetic i know! Keep thinking i need to snap out of it and think positive but because this is soo out of character for Pickles, i just cant help but think the worst. Keep reading stories of reunited cats but the owners will say the cat was an indoor cat and escaped, or they had just moved house and escaped, or the cat is really friendly and disappears all the time. Pickles was none of these.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Chopsuey family, saw this in a paper this morning, thought of your missing pickles. Hope the photo is an encouragement. X
> View attachment 427569


 Thanks for sending me this. Id love to know the details of why he got lost in the first place! He looks like my Pickles too.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi, the above news is from the Daily mail.
There was no other information, sorry.
Please don't despair, keep going out and shake your dreamies whilst calling his name, worth trying a bit further every day.
Fingers and toes crossed, sending you good vibes x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

No need to apologise. I was just curious. 

Thanks for the positive thoughts. Really appreciate it xxx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really do feel for what you are going through. Have you put an advert up in your local paper?
I know when mine went missing after about a month i just thought I would never see him again but he did come back after 6 weeks. On looking for him a lady told me hers went missing for a year and then one day just walked through the cat door as if he had never been away.
So never give up xxx


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

No news can be good news x Similar to the experience of another poster my cat went missing for over a month. We have no idea where or why but one day I was out walking (5 minutes from home) and saw her sat on an aviary roof. I was absolutely gobsmacked! I called her name and it was seriously like lassie come home.. she looked over started meowing like crazy and ran to me. Will never forget it. We were both crazy happy to see each other, she followed me home and has never left since. Totally unexplainable... you hear all the time about cats moving out because the grass is greener, food is sweeter, somewhere else but it was literally like she just forgot where she lived. I do hope you have a happy ending x Don't lose faith because it does happen and if you have not heard anything bad there is always the chance you will find each other again x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

jill3 said:


> I really do feel for what you are going through. Have you put an advert up in your local paper?
> I know when mine went missing after about a month i just thought I would never see him again but he did come back after 6 weeks. On looking for him a lady told me hers went missing for a year and then one day just walked through the cat door as if he had never been away.
> So never give up xxx


I emailed the paper twice but no reply. Im not sure of they run adverts for missing pets anymore.
Ive had a couple of calls from my flyers. One was from a kid literally behind my house. Couldnt find the cat he had seen but it was just too close to my house. Like literally can see my house from where he saw the cat. He was very sweet but obviously not reliable. Another lady called today saying she had seen a tabby cat in her garden but it ran off. She said it looked to have more white on him though. I was out all today so couldnt look annoyingly. But il plan to go on Tuesday's when im next off work.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

scatatonic said:


> No news can be good news x Similar to the experience of another poster my cat went missing for over a month. We have no idea where or why but one day I was out walking (5 minutes from home) and saw her sat on an aviary roof. I was absolutely gobsmacked! I called her name and it was seriously like lassie come home.. she looked over started meowing like crazy and ran to me. Will never forget it. We were both crazy happy to see each other, she followed me home and has never left since. Totally unexplainable... you hear all the time about cats moving out because the grass is greener, food is sweeter, somewhere else but it was literally like she just forgot where she lived. I do hope you have a happy ending x Don't lose faith because it does happen and if you have not heard anything bad there is always the chance you will find each other again x


Aw l love this story. Makes me so happy. It must have been amazing seeing him again! I always hope that this would be the case for me but ive literally posted flyers everywhere. id be surprised someone could take him in without thinking he belonged to someone where i live. But you are right, ive not heard anything bad yet and not found his body so he could be alive and well somewhere. Hardest thing now is that i have to look through all the fb lost cats groups to look for Pickles. The groups seem to have a lot of posts of deceased cats at the moment. Im such a cat lover that reading these posts are torture. Even pictures of all the lost cats upset me. I feel so sad that all these cats are lost and so many owners, like me, have no idea where they are.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Tomorrow is a new week Monday, then Tuesday only round the corner. You must show your presence and scent. You might get a surprise. Will be rooting for you :Cat


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Tomorrow is a new week Monday, then Tuesday only round the corner. You must show your presence and scent. You might get a surprise. Will be rooting for you :Cat


Thank you. Im trying to follow up any lead even if its unlikely to be him! You never know i guess x


----------



## scatatonic (Dec 13, 2019)

Seriously x been there! It can and does happen! I followed all the advice, posted everywhere and leafleted... But she found me and I found her quite by accident. There is only so many things you can do to tip the balance sometimes you just need a little luck - praying u get a little luck x


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Chop Suey said:


> Thank you. Im trying to follow up any lead even if its unlikely to be him! You never know i guess x


A
Agree, you never know. Any news is hope, hang in there. Good luck, roll on Tuesday x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks @scatatonic and @Veronica Chapman . I love the words of encouragement. Helps me sleep better at night


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Just saw another cat get reunited after a couple of weeks or so. Turned up in the car park of a local b&q, scavenging in bins and someone recognised him. Obviously hitched a lift. Stay positive, sometimes miracles do happen x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Orla said:


> Just saw another cat get reunited after a couple of weeks or so. Turned up in the car park of a local b&q, scavenging in bins and someone recognised him. Obviously hitched a lift. Stay positive, sometimes miracles do happen x


Thanks @Orla 
I know ive seen so many reunited stories and it does give me hope. Local to me there was a lady who lost her cat for 6 months and she got that call from the vets saying he had been found and safe. It makes me so happy! I would love to be reunited with Pickles and get to cuddle him again :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi all, just thought i would check in. No news of Pickles sadly. Went to a ladies house on tuesday after she thought she had seen him on Sunday. No sign of him then but it was nice to chat to her. She let me in and we had a 15min chat about cats! Felt nice just to know there are people who care out there. Also talking to you lovely lot helps me. 
Will be 5 weeks on Sunday without him. I hope hes safe somewhere.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Chop Suey said:


> Hi all, just thought i would check in. No news of Pickles sadly. Went to a ladies house on tuesday after she thought she had seen him on Sunday. No sign of him then but it was nice to chat to her. She let me in and we had a 15min chat about cats! Felt nice just to know there are people who care out there. Also talking to you lovely lot helps me.
> Will be 5 weeks on Sunday without him. I hope hes safe somewhere.


Thank you for your update. Sorry Pickles is not back with you yet. It's early days, please never give up. Got to make your presence felt, he might be ok with some other family now but he will remember your bond. He will come looking especially if your scent is around.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Thank you for your update. Sorry Pickles is not back with you yet. It's early days, please never give up. Got to make your presence felt, he might be ok with some other family now but he will remember your bond. He will come looking especially if your scent is around.


Thanks for this. Do you think its early days? 5 weeks seems like a long time for me. Especially in Dec. I mean I'm not saying Ive given up but I guess some part of me thinks he's not alive (I hate writing that). The not knowing is torture.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

I am sure that many folks who lost their pets would've thought of morbidity. It is a natural response and I know how you feel about the torture of 'not knowing'. 
My brothers and I lost our beautiful dog when we were young, we never got him back. We believed that Lucky was stolen. 
Those were the days before micro chips, mobile phones and better informed caring pet lovers. I think Pickles stand a much better chance being taken in or lost somewhere.
Please don't despair, keep hope alive, keep looking. Sending you positive vibes.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you for taking the time out to msg me. I really appreciate it. Im just at such a loss. Constant battle in my head if hes dead or alive. Im so exhausted. Im managing to sleep now but i wake up with anxiety. Ive lost a stone in weight. I feel guilty eating, thinking if he is alive, he will be hungry somewhere. But most of all, i just really miss him. I miss how he slept in the tightest ball on my side of the bed. I miss how he sat next to me at the dining table every evening. I miss how he waited outside the bathroom for me. I even miss his meow! 
Sorry to go on about it. I just like to use this space to help control some of my feelings. My husband is lovely about it but dont think he knows what to say to me anymore....


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

This was the first day we got him 8 years ago. I remember this day so well. We got him home and he climbed onto this cushion on the sofa and fell asleep. I fell in love with him then!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Chop Suey said:


> This was the first day we got him 8 years ago. I remember this day so well. We got him home and he climbed onto this cushion on the sofa and fell asleep. I fell in love with him then!


Hi hun, what a gorgeous kitten! 

I am really sorry you have had no news yet of your dear boy. It is very hard, not knowing what has happened to him, I do understand.

30 years ago one of my cats went missing. I searched for him almost every day for 6 months. In those days there was no internet, and the only way one could search was by door knocking, leaflet drops, and posters.

I found it helped to plan my search, making a written plan/schedule of what I was going to do next. It helped me feel I was doing something useful, even though I realised it may not bring results. Keeping busy helped reduce my anxiety levels and the physical activity of walking, making leaflet drops, helped to tire me so I could sleep better at night.

Have you done a leaflet drop yet? if not, print a leaflet on A4 paper, with a recent photo of your boy and a brief description and put your phone number (not your address). I wouldn't just leaflet your own road, but do the adjacent roads, and houses whose gardens back onto your road. If you live in a village maybe gradually work further afield, bit by bit until you have covered the whole village. (This may take you some weeks)

Also visit all the vets within a 5 mile radius of you and hand them a leaflet.

Visit all the Cat Shelters near you and give them a leaflet. Although Cat Rescues check every new cat for a microchip in some cases the chip may not work and the Rescue may conclude the cat is not chipped. (Though if your boy has recently been using a chipped cat flap, or chipped feeder, then probably his chip will be read fine by a vet or a Rescue).

Thinking of you x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

chillminx said:


> Hi hun, what a gorgeous kitten!
> 
> I am really sorry you have had no news yet of your dear boy. It is very hard, not knowing what has happened to him, I do understand.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. You're very kind giving me company in this difficult time. Reading posts on here honestly help me so much. Yesterday was another horrible day. I just became overwhelmed with grief again. I cried nearly all evening. Unconsolable. My husband is supportive and listens to me but he just doesn't have the sadness that I feel. Hes always been a bit allergic to cats so obviously kept his distance. That then meant Pickles was glued to me. 
Ive done it all in terms of looking for him.
-called vets
-called RSPCA and CP
-called council twice (his description is on their system)
- poster flyers over the last 5 weeks, extending further out each week
-put up posters, again extending further out.
-posters up at GP, local shops, cafe
-spoken to postman
-on all local FB lost cat groups and local FB groups
-registered on animalsearch, doglost etc

Think ive done everything. Obviously in the first couple of weeks I went door knocking to the local streets and searched in gardens. There is the empty property next to us which was the first assumption of where he would be. This was his local playing ground and where he would hunt. We searched this extensively.

Oh and we do have a microchip catflap which worked on him with no issue so im confident if he was found the chip would work.

The search continues...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Sending you lots of positive vibes hun, to help keep you strong. x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

@chillminx thank you x


----------



## Hammystar (Jun 19, 2019)

I keep checking your thread for news and want to let you know you and Pickles are in my thoughts and prayers. I read the below story in the paper at my parents this weekend...sharing as another story to give you hope...

https://www.hertsad.co.uk/news/st-a...ed-with-owners-in-time-for-new-year-1-6447870


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Aw thank you for keeping us in your prayers. That means a lot. Ive never prayed so hard for anything in my life until this happened. 

I love reading articles like this. Thank you for sending it to me. 

Pic of how Pickles would sleep on me in the evening x


----------



## Juniper88 (Jan 7, 2020)

@Chop Suey 
I am so sorry to hear that your boy is missing! I really feel for you 
I lost my beautiful ragdoll boy last February, thankfully he was only missing one week but I will never forget how I felt during that time. I was inconsolable, wasnt able to eat and sleep, felt sick to my stomach. Was out day and night searching, I was honestly waiting for someone ringing the police about a suspicious person since I would be out at 3am with a tin of tuna and a flashlight searching everywhere!

I'm pretty sure you have done everything so far, posters, notifying shelters, facebook, online forums, vets, pet shops, animal charities etc. You could set up a Facebook page? Get all you friends to join and share it? I went mad with social media at the time because I remember thinking the more people know the better. I even went out and bought a laminator so I could make extra posters for lampposts etc

I don't have any experience with them myself since Ollie was found a few hours after I contacted them but I had rang Pet detective UK, apparently they are fantastic at tracking down missing pets.

Ollie was found very close to my home hiding under a caravan, we must have walked past it 100 times, even at night when it was quiet but he was too scared to come out or make a sound, if Pickles is timid it's likely he is somewhere close to home. A friend of mine, her cat was missing for 3 months and it turned out that a few streets away an elderly lady had taken the cat in thinking he was stray despite leaflets being posted through the door, so post them through again and again every few weeks! 
Don't give up hope!!! Xxx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks @Juniper88 for all the advice. I havent set a FB group just for Pickles. Im not sure if it would generate enough shares in the right place. Most my friends are from uni on my fb and live all over Uk, and none in my local town. A few school friends however, live locally and have seen my posts and shared etc. Im going to keep bumping his posts on local lost pet groups.

So the oddest thing happened yday. I went to Tesco to print off some photos for my sons homework. A chap comes next to me and starts asking the assistant for help to print a photo. He goes on to say his sisters 7 yr old tabby cat died suddenly at the weekend and he wanted to print and frame his pic. Obviously hearing this i asked him what happened. He goes on to tell me that the cat was fit and well, his sister popped out of the house in the afternoon and came home to find he had passed away. Took him to vets and no signs of poisoning etc, thought just to be stroke or heart attack. I was shocked with the coincidence of me losing my male 7yr old tabby cat and hearing that story! Oddly enough, it gave me some relief that Pickles may just have passed away suddenly somewhere and not have suffered.

If he has died, i truly hope and pray he didn't suffer. Thats all i want.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Hello Chop Suet, sorry I have been neglectful. Our visitors have gone home and I am back straight onto your updates.
So sorry that Pickles is still missing, as everyone said, keep looking.
I love the photos, especially the one of his first day with you and then laying so comfortably on you when he was older. Pickles is such an affectionate boy. I really do believe that he is taken in by someone who thinks that he is a stray. Please don't give up. He will want to be home with you given an opportunity. 
Please look after yourself too. You need to be well to look for him. Will check in everyday when I can. Good luck.


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

May be completely off mark here @Chop Suey but did you see the photo of this cat? I'm just wondering... Since Pickles was free to com and go, is it possible he had two homes without you knowing?!


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Apologies for miss spelling Chop Suey. My old eyes are not so good these days.
Sending all good wishes x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Hello Chop Suet, sorry I have been neglectful. Our visitors have gone home and I am back straight onto your updates.
> So sorry that Pickles is still missing, as everyone said, keep looking.
> I love the photos, especially the one of his first day with you and then laying so comfortably on you when he was older. Pickles is such an affectionate boy. I really do believe that he is taken in by someone who thinks that he is a stray. Please don't give up. He will want to be home with you given an opportunity.
> Please look after yourself too. You need to be well to look for him. Will check in everyday when I can. Good luck.


Thank you for remembering me. Its so kind of you. If i never get my Pickles back, it does fill me with comfort to know there are people here to support me. Ive been intermittently crying today, trying not to cry infront of the kids and husband. Its just so hard when everything around the house reminds me of him. Keep on thinking what he would be doing now if he was here. And now im crying again...


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

moomoowawa said:


> May be completely off mark here @Chop Suey but did you see the photo of this cat? I'm just wondering... Since Pickles was free to com and go, is it possible he had two homes without you knowing?!


Lol could you imagine if it was the same cat?! Yea he showed me a pic before he left. Beautiful tabby cat but not pickles. He was saying how this cat was the more affectionate out of the two his sister had. Typically like my two as well


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

He always wanted to sleep in a box. Clearly this box was too small for him! But look how handsome he was! Gosh i miss him


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I’m so sorry to come back and read pickles is still not home. 
I still hold out hope for him to either be found or find his way home. 
Keep searching and refresh any posters so people realise he is still missing. 
Everything crossed hun. xxx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Chop Suey: they will squeeze into just about anything, won't they! He curls up in this tiny bowl. And yes, like Pickles, we love a shoebox too. Here's hoping you get some good news soon.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Calvine said:


> @Chop Suey: they will squeeze into just about anything, won't they! He curls up in this tiny bowl. And yes, like Pickles, we love a shoebox too. Here's hoping you get some good news soon.


Aw bless. Love your picture. So cute. Thank you x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Soozi said:


> I'm so sorry to come back and read pickles is still not home.
> I still hold out hope for him to either be found or find his way home.
> Keep searching and refresh any posters so people realise he is still missing.
> Everything crossed hun. xxx


I dont actively search anymore. Do you think I should? It's been 6 weeks. Posted so many flyers too. Havent had any calls in the last week. It's just so cold out there, I cant imagine Pickles would survive this


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Chop Suey said:


> I dont actively search anymore. Do you think I should? It's been 6 weeks. Posted so many flyers too. Havent had any calls in the last week. It's just so cold out there, I cant imagine Pickles would survive this


Maybe still try and look when you can and weather permitting. You would be surprised how resilient they are in all weathers. My friends cat was found after over a month but not sure he would have got home if it wasn't for a lady noticing him in her garden and telling her friend who had seen the posters. Between them they got him to a vet who notified my friend that he had been found. Don't give up hope love. xxx
Btw my friends cat was found over a mile away from home. You might try putting posters further afield?


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Yea we posted a bit further away last time but think me and my husband just felt we had done enough. We didn't discuss it but think we knew in our hearts the search was over. 
I still always wonder about the empty house and land next to us. It's very overgrown and full of bushes. I know we looked extensively in there but i just feel hes died in there. That was his playing ground. Or a fox got him there. I dunno, thinking so negatively nowadays. I cant bring myself to go back in to look as I dont want to see his body. May be it's better to accept that hes passed away somewhere quickly?


----------



## MyFamily (Jan 10, 2020)

I’m so sorry to hear about Pickles. There are so many stories of pets who go missing and against all the odds have one way or another come home safely after long periods. If it’s ok with you I would like to send Reiki to both Pickles and yourself to try to offer some distant healing and comfort? 
I can see that you have pretty much covered all the practical things in order to try and locate him and wondered if you might consider trying something called Golden Cord Meditation (a quick google search away) just a thought - I haven’t needed to do this myself but it’s something I would try if god forbid something happened to my two...


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Chop Suey said:


> Yea we posted a bit further away last time but think me and my husband just felt we had done enough. We didn't discuss it but think we knew in our hearts the search was over.
> I still always wonder about the empty house and land next to us. It's very overgrown and full of bushes. I know we looked extensively in there but i just feel hes died in there. That was his playing ground. Or a fox got him there. I dunno, thinking so negatively nowadays. I cant bring myself to go back in to look as I dont want to see his body. May be it's better to accept that hes passed away somewhere quickly?


So sorry and sad that you and husband decided to stop looking but fully understand your fear. Please do update us from time to time, and as soon as possible when good news suffice. Sending you big hugs. Vx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

MyFamily said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Pickles. There are so many stories of pets who go missing and against all the odds have one way or another come home safely after long periods. If it's ok with you I would like to send Reiki to both Pickles and yourself to try to offer some distant healing and comfort?
> I can see that you have pretty much covered all the practical things in order to try and locate him and wondered if you might consider trying something called Golden Cord Meditation (a quick google search away) just a thought - I haven't needed to do this myself but it's something I would try if god forbid something happened to my two...


Il try anything If it helps with my sadness and gets me Pickles back. What does Reiki involve? Sorry I don't know much about it...


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> So sorry and sad that you and husband decided to stop looking but fully understand your fear. Please do update us from time to time, and as soon as possible when good news suffice. Sending you big hugs. Vx


Thank you. I will. Thanks for helping and supporting me x


----------



## MyFamily (Jan 10, 2020)

Ok will do. Reiki would provide energetic support for both you and Pickles’ highest physical, mental, emotional and spiritual well-being (helps support calmness and health), as well as asking for support and assistance for a safe and happy reunion. 
Would also be worth having a look at the Golden Cord Meditation... x


----------



## moomoowawa (May 19, 2019)

I would give it one last shot. It sounds a bit woo but.... I would do a meditation. There are lots of guided visualisation meditations on YouTube. Visualise being reunited in various ways. Then still yourself. Then go back to that house where he played at dusk. Try not to be in a state where you're desperately searching for him. Just go to the house with as empty a mind as you can manage. Just for your own peace of mind. Maybe nothing will come of it but in a sense it can also work as your own closure "ritual" if you get what I mean.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

MyFamily said:


> Ok will do. Reiki would provide energetic support for both you and Pickles' highest physical, mental, emotional and spiritual well-being (helps support calmness and health), as well as asking for support and assistance for a safe and happy reunion.
> Would also be worth having a look at the Golden Cord Meditation... x


Im going to do some meditation tonight. Its pretty difficult to think of Pickles without crying though.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

moomoowawa said:


> I would give it one last shot. It sounds a bit woo but.... I would do a meditation. There are lots of guided visualisation meditations on YouTube. Visualise being reunited in various ways. Then still yourself. Then go back to that house where he played at dusk. Try not to be in a state where you're desperately searching for him. Just go to the house with as empty a mind as you can manage. Just for your own peace of mind. Maybe nothing will come of it but in a sense it can also work as your own closure "ritual" if you get what I mean.


Yea i can only try. Ive been doing my own praying. A lot of praying in fact. The only way i can take solace in losing Pickles is to think that he can be safe with his Creator.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I can vouch for Reiki. My sister was a qualified Reiki practitioner for a while. I was expecting it to be nonsense and it wasn't at all. I was so impressed that I had a _Reiki pet practitioner_ come in to perform Reiki on my all white cat, Fluffy, that had so many allergies and illnesses.

I believe the incident in the shop with the photo and story of another 7 yr old tabby was a bit more than a coincidence, but more of an important message and from Pickles wanting @Chop Suey to be at peace and to move on & be happy again. I believe Pickles was saying he was fine and there is no need to worry or be sad.

When there is a cat shaped hole in your heart, sometimes the only way to fill it, is to give a home to another sweet cat.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Chop Suey said:


> Thank you. I will. Thanks for helping and supporting me x


I will definitely look out for your posting everyday when I can. All positive vibes are on the way to you. Chin up, we are behind you. Vx


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thank you all for your msgs.

I think i have to come to the realisation that Pickles has passed. May be your right, that conversation in Tescos was a sign that Pickles had gone. I need to accept hes gone. I wish i could have said goodbye and cuddled him one last time. I wish i could have laid his body to rest. I'll miss him so much.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I understand how you feel @Chop Suey. x When one of my cats went missing 30 years ago I searched for him daily for 6 months and then made the decision to accept that he had gone and was not coming back. It was a hard thing to accept, but it was better for my health to do so.

I am so sorry Pickles has not come back. x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

chillminx said:


> I understand how you feel @Chop Suey. x When one of my cats went missing 30 years ago I searched for him daily for 6 months and then made the decision to accept that he had gone and was not coming back. It was a hard thing to accept, but it was better for my health to do so.
> 
> I am so sorry Pickles has not come back. x


Thank you so much and for all your support during the last month. I wish i could hug you all and say thank you in person.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry to read your cats gone missing. It's horrible the not knowing. I remember my childhood cat Fluffy going missing for months. Spent everyday looking for him and calling him. Then one day a neighbour he used to visit every morning after her husband passed away. Found him in her garden and we went to get him. It's hard to not give up hope. But cats are reselent and you never really know when one day they'll hear you calling and come home. 

I hope you cat returns one day to you. Thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

katie200 said:


> Sorry to read your cats gone missing. It's horrible the not knowing. I remember my childhood cat Fluffy going missing for months. Spent everyday looking for him and calling him. Then one day a neighbour he used to visit every morning after her husband passed away. Found him in her garden and we went to get him. It's hard to not give up hope. But cats are reselent and you never really know when one day they'll hear you calling and come home.
> 
> I hope you cat returns one day to you. Thoughts are with you and your family.


Thank you for telling me your story. I hope so too. I dont know whats right for me, to accept hes gone or keep hopeful that he may still be alive. Life is hard.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Saw this in today's London Metro and thought of you. Hope you are ok, sending more positive vibes Vx


----------



## Marcus1972 (Jan 28, 2020)

A woman came knocking our door some months back looking for her cat which I'd seen a week previous. She came from a road the best part of half mile away so they do roam a bit. I also had a cat called bitty who was scared off by a dog and turned up 10 odd years later all skinny and matted. He had some food and I never saw him again I think he came to say goodbye. I cried that night so I feel your pain. Keep your faith my friend and your hopes. I WISH YOU WELL


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Veronica Chapman said:


> Saw this in today's London Metro and thought of you. Hope you are ok, sending more positive vibes Vx
> View attachment 430201


Thank you for sharing this story and thinking of me. 
Ive been up and down trying to come to terms with losing Pickles. But i have to keep hoping hes still out there and he will make his way back to me one day x


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Marcus1972 said:


> A woman came knocking our door some months back looking for her cat which I'd seen a week previous. She came from a road the best part of half mile away so they do roam a bit. I also had a cat called bitty who was scared off by a dog and turned up 10 odd years later all skinny and matted. He had some food and I never saw him again I think he came to say goodbye. I cried that night so I feel your pain. Keep your faith my friend and your hopes. I WISH YOU WELL


Wow! 10 years later? Thats crazy. Ive read a few times people saying their cat has shown up after missing a long time only to pass away shortly after. Like they've come back to say goodbye. Cats are special like that.
Thank you for your well wishes. I try to keep hopeful.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/so-so-angry-with-irresponsible-builders.523978/

@Chop Suey: Another happy ending . .. . .don't ever give up!!


----------



## Chop Suey (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this and remembering me. I pray this is my ending too x


----------

